# New to FF, on the 2ww after embryo transfer from ISCI



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi,

I have never joined a forum before so not really sure what I should write, however, after reading some posts this site seems a really good place to get support and share experiences with other people who are going through the same journey as me.

My Husband and I have been trying for a baby for 2.5 years with no success.  We decided to speak to the doctor and get some tests to put our minds at rest.  My Husband was sent for a sperm test and 2 weeks later we got the result that it was infertile.  As you can imagine we were devastated but both being strong people we weren't going to give up.  We always knew deep in the back of our minds that there may be a problem due to an operation my Husband had when he was young.

We were referred to the Centre of Reproductive Medicine at our local hospital to see an Infertility Specialist who advised that ICSI was our only option but only if further sperm tests showed an improvement.

We immediately made some lifestyle changes, cut down on booze, started taking pregnacare conception and wellman conception vitamins etc and my Husband was booked in for another sperm test.  To our joy it came back with an 8% improvement which meant there were some good sperm they could use for ICSI.  That was back in October 2010.

I started the injections in January and had my eggs collected on the 17th February.  After fertilisation we had 2 embryos transferred on day 5 so I am now in the 2ww for the result and I can't think about anything else!!  We have a pregnancy test on the 5th March.

I am just praying that it works!!

I would love to hear from anyone who is also going through the same as me or anyone who has had a successful pregnancy through ICSI or IVF to give me some encouragement.

Hope to hear from you soon
x


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi NICP35,

Welcome to FF 

I hope the 2ww goes quickly for you, I remember it well.

My DH & I had ICSI last year and I am now pregnant with non identical twin girls following a two 5 day blastocyst transfer. I'm due to have a c-section on Tuesday, so we can't wait to meet our little girls.

I thought I would post a link to the 2ww thread for you:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0

Also feel free to read my ICSI diary, the link is in my signature. Feel free to message me if you have any questions/want to chat/share experiences etc.

All the best for March 5th, sending you lots of positive vibes and baby dust


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Emnige,

Thank you so much for replying - wow Twin girls, you must be soooooo excited for Tuesday!!  Congratulations.

I had just read your diary and really enjoyed it.  It certainly sounds like you had a perfect cycle.

I am really keen to know what symptoms you had during your 2ww?  It was day 8 (from fertilisation) yesterday and day 3 from ET.  I was getting some light cramping but almost like a pinching feeling on one side.  Did you experience anything like that?  My boobs are also tender but that could be the progesterone because that is a side effect.

The early pregnancy test you did, was that 10 days from fertilisation or transfer?  I hope you don't mind me asking questions!!

I wish you all the best for Tuesday.
x


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks hun, yeah we're pretty excited!! 

I'm glad you enjoyed my diary, we did have a pretty good cycle. 

I didn't really have any symptoms during the 2ww to be honest. From what I remember I did have some cramping toward the end of the first week but it was very mild and not really noticable, that was about it. I know some people worry if they have no symptoms but I genuinly had none. On the other hand I have read on some of the 2ww boards of women who have had all sorts of symptoms on the 2ww they got their BFP....night sweats, tired, sore boobs, peeing more, nausea etc. I really think it depends on the individual, some women have lots of symptoms, others none. 

Put it this way, throughout my pregnancy I have had no symptoms. My siste has nnot long found out she is pregnant (I think she is around 9 weeks) and she's had morning sicknes, nausea etc. 

It's hard not to symptom spot during the 2ww, but I just think relax, take it easy & think positive!



The early test we did was 10 days past transfer which I was advised is the earliest to test with a 5 day transfer, so based on your dates (i'm guessing you had ET around 22nd Feb?) I would say the earliest you could test is around the 2nd March. Our official test date was August 5th, but the 10 day past transfer date was August 2nd, so we tested 3 days before our official test date. 

Ask as many questions as you like  

Good luck, keep me updated!!


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Nic! FF is a lifeline for those seeking support, information and friendship whilst going through fertility issues. Fellow FF members are fantastic pressure valves when family, friends, doctors and partners often just don't "get" what you're going through. It has held my hand throughout treatment and I've made some great friends and gained a vast amount of knowledge, both of which are key factors in at least maintaining some level of sanity!

I'm sorry to read of the journey that has brought you to this point but it's great news to hear that you are now PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise) with two blastocysts on board. Emnige is absolutely right to say that symptom spotting is a waste of time as I had the whole range of symptoms on all my cycles, BUT I must admit that I only had cramping and pinching on my two successful cycles. 

Have a look around the site, post wherever you like, and make yourself at home. Whatever your circumstances, there will be someone who is going through a similar situation and who can offer support and information.

I've added some links which you may find helpful in addition to the 2WW link Emnige has already given you:

*Male Factor ~ * CLICK HERE

*Complementary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ * CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

*What Every New Member Needs to Know ~ * CLICK HERE

*Site Guidelines ~ * CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our Volunteers for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. 
*Newbie Chat ~ * CLICK HERE

Post here with any more questions, or on any other part of the site - there will be lovely people ready to offer friendship, hugs and support to keep you going through the ups and downs and you'll quickly feel at home.

Good luck with your 2WW, treat yourself to lots of pampering things if possible, and I look forward to reading good news from you in the next couple of weeks.   

Martha X


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Martha and Emnige,

Thanks for your words of support, I will try and stop reading too much into my symptoms because it can drive you mad!!

I will keep you informed


----------



## Catherine1972 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi NICP35

I'm on the nightmare two week wait too ( and new to forums!). I went in yesterday for my egg transfer - first round of IVF.

I first started trying about 10 years ago (I'm 39) with my ex husband - and after 3 years trying with him eventually conceived on Clomid but lost it at 12 weeks. I've been trying with my new husband for over 2 years, and conceived early on with Clomid, but again lost it at 12 weeks. Since then, no luck at all. Tried several fertility options including more Clomid, Tamoxifen, IUI and now IVF. 

As I'm approaching 40 I'm starting to panic that it actually may never happen  

Good luck this weekend - I really hope you get some good news


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Catherine,

Sorry to hear about your journey but try and stay positive, hopefully this will be your time   

I will keep everything crossed for you.

The 2ww is hard but I am finding it a great help chatting to other ladies on here that are going through the same.

I see you have joined the 2ww - March chat room so I will continue to chat to you in there.

Nic
x


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Good luck NICP & Catherine   xxx


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Nic, hi again

I did loads of posts yesterday in the newbie section, and not one of the lovely new members complained about the fact that the links I posted were utterly useless as there was some problem with the code I used.  Apologies for that - I have amended my response above.  You should now be able to click on the links I've posted.

Good luck!



And Catherine, very best of luck to you too, hope that it's first time lucky for you!


----------

